# Giant STP or Trek Ticket Exchange, & frame sizing



## cjurzendowski (Apr 4, 2012)

* i havent rode for about a year ta year n half, but i rode bmx for about 5-6 years. i wana get back into riding again, something new, im looking to buy a New complete dj bike, i have been looking at the stp and ticket exchange mostly, i havent found many good bikes with gears tho... but im not sure on what one or if anyone knew of any other brands to look at. the stp and trek ticket are only about couple hundred price difference. im 6'3 210lbs and im not sure on what size frame i would need... the stp comes in reg. and long and the trek ticket exchange 13, 14.5 and 17 inch and i dont know much about mountain bike frame sizes and fittings.
my budget is $800 - $1200 
Any thoughts or help would be very appreciated! thx*


----------



## DownRange (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm interested in both as well. Not sure if the $400 more for the STP will make that much of a difference. Although I like the Giant brand. I'm 6' 0" and was told to look at the 17" TE. Figured I get a helmet, gloves, and footwear with the difference.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Best advice, is go visit your local shops that carry Giant and Trek, and go test ride both. 

Choose the bike that feels better to you. You could spend hours reading about a bike, but honestly, everyone rides differant, everyone has differant styles, every bike will feel differant to everyone. 

TEST RIDE THEM!


----------



## DownRange (Apr 5, 2012)

That won't work since most shops don't typically carry these special bikes being that they don't sell in volume. Every shop I've been to would have to order it. Hence, no test ride.


----------



## cjurzendowski (Apr 4, 2012)

yeah tha'ts a problem that i ran into. i went to every bike shop in town and they could order a bike for me but i could hop online n do the same...


----------



## DownRange (Apr 5, 2012)

Except, there's a disclaimer stating bikes aren't shipped directly to residences, for obvious reasons. You have to go through a dealer/3rd party.


----------



## cjurzendowski (Apr 4, 2012)

DownRange said:


> I'm interested in both as well. Not sure if the $400 more for the STP will make that much of a difference. Although I like the Giant brand. I'm 6' 0" and was told to look at the 17" TE. Figured I get a helmet, gloves, and footwear with the difference.


hey whats TE stand for?


----------



## DownRange (Apr 5, 2012)

Ticket Exchange. Lol. Sorry.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

This should help you out a bit.... Yes, it's tuff to get any demo time on these bikes because they usually have to be ordered. Keep in mind you can always exchange size if you don't roll it home, usually.... ask to make sure. 
Anyway... For dirtjump/street, stay away from the trek.. the chainstay is way to long and the frame doesn't seem to have the same technology behind it as the giant. I have rode a STP since 2007 and for a aluminum frame they are strong, even stronger now.
The parts spec is close but the STP is a nicer bike and you will customize it so I would focus on the frame and sizing first.
I'm 5'9 180lbs and I prefer the size regular and I believe that equates to a 13.5. This geo is tight on me and feels like a bmx, which is what I want. If I jack the seat up I can run through the gears on a long city ride but it's not good for a XC ride on choppy dirt trails. I've done it but thats not what is really for. I think the STP is super nice as a small flickable DJ/4X/street bike.

If you want a more stable and comfort based bike that you can jump as well, go for the larger sizes. The longer chainstay on the trek will help in the ruff terrain as well.

Hope this helps, It really depends on the riding you want to do. I say STP all the way, REG for DirtJump/street and LRG for more trail/comfort/jumping. I have a 2012 STP on the way, I've seen them online for $1400.00. My local dealer also agreed to that price on a cash deal.... search a little, good luck


----------



## DownRange (Apr 5, 2012)

Every review available I've read about the Trek TE has been pretty good.


----------



## Debruz (Apr 17, 2012)

literocola said:


> Best advice, is go visit your local shops that carry Giant and Trek, and go test ride both.
> 
> Choose the bike that feels better to you. You could spend hours reading about a bike, but honestly, everyone rides differant, everyone has differant styles, every bike will feel differant to everyone.
> 
> TEST RIDE THEM!


this


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

Man the best advice i can give you is try to find a used stp look for the 0 or 1 you won't be disappointed. I ended up finding mine for 550 and it is an 09 stp1. Think of it this way your first dj bike is going to be destroyed don't kill your bank account on a new one when you can find some really nice used bikes that haven't been ridden hard. As far as sizing i'm riding the regular and i'm 6'1 195 with some orangutang arms and it feels so right. You have to remember this is not going to feel like a mtn bike it is going to feel compressed compared.


----------



## DownRange (Apr 5, 2012)

That's hot!


----------



## cjurzendowski (Apr 4, 2012)

Mr.Crowe said:


> Man the best advice i can give you is try to find a used stp look for the 0 or 1 you won't be disappointed. I ended up finding mine for 550 and it is an 09 stp1. Think of it this way your first dj bike is going to be destroyed don't kill your bank account on a new one when you can find some really nice used bikes that haven't been ridden hard. As far as sizing i'm riding the regular and i'm 6'1 195 with some orangutang arms and it feels so right. You have to remember this is not going to feel like a mtn bike it is going to feel compressed compared.


Thanks for your help man. Nice bike.


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

no problem definitely pick up one with an air suspension front fork makes all the difference in the world when you case a landing.


----------

